# 12 wk scan. Boy or girl??? UPDATE!!!



## Jlh05

Got scan today, met the little bubba, was joyful, after weeks. 
Please have a guess...

My family and friends guess it's a boy, i now asking you the experts lol.

Here it is:


----------



## AmandaAsh

Thinking maybe boy. :)


----------



## Wish85

Oooooh hmmmm boy guess


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy!


----------



## jimmyskylar

I am thinking boy too.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Boy :)


----------



## Jlh05

Booked gender scan on 27th January when I will be nearly 18 weeks pregnant! Will update in the future time :) xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Mummafrog

Not the easiest picture but also thinking boy! :)


----------



## spunky84

I'm also thinking :blue:


----------



## SummerMother

Boy guess here as well


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Boy


----------



## Jlh05

4 more days to go &#128556;


----------



## Wish85

How exciting! Good luck. Can't wait for the update.


----------



## Jbree

I think girl x


----------



## Jlh05

https://i68.tinypic.com/30l1fdg.jpg So we are having a boy!!! &#128153;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Loneco13

I guess boy


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congratulations :)


----------



## Wish85

So cool! Congrats x


----------



## Kristin.K

Congrats! What a cool picture!!!


----------



## roosterbaby17

also guessing boy ​


----------

